# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Where has the Glamour in Air Travel Gone?

## travelland

If we compare our flights to those of the past with the flights we now have we can see a great difference.
One would indeed think that the glamour of the past has gone.  It is true that, this glamour could be enjoyed by a smaller number of passengers those days. Now, more and more people are flying, and I wonder if some people out here share the same feelings as I have when travelling.  (Most of the times I feel as if I am in a bus visiting the nearby city).
Travelling with long queues waiting in line to enter the aircraft, the long queues at the check in, and the way we are treated on board makes all the magic of the past gone.
We have to pay so much to have a glass of water (because the bottles we buy on board the planes are really small).  
Remember the airhostesses of the past?  They seemed to be real models, while the girls working as airhostesses nowadays are sometimes over 45, fat and ugly.
I remember wearing some of my best clothes while flying, while nowadays I put the worst.


Probably just those very rich people who can buy business class tickets can enjoy some of the luxury services of the past still today! 
The moment I get on board a flight, the first word that comes to my mind is " Abra Katabra"!  A magic word.....wishing the trip is over and step on earth again in minutes after taking off!

Read the article, and tell us how you feel.
Are you still excited, or you get bored on board the plane and look forward to landing?
Are you one of those lucky guys who fly business class?

----------


## AdilahBisar

nice content

----------

